# Cell Phones for viewing Stocks via WiFi?



## agro (20 January 2008)

Hi all,

I was told you can view stocks via your cell phone using wifi?

I was recommended to purchase a smartphone like a blackberry but they do look awfully brick like to carry in your pocket.

suggestions for models  and personal opinions would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## GreatPig (20 January 2008)

I have a Nokia E65 which can do this. If you have an access point nearby, then you can use that connection, otherwise you can use Vodafone's GPRS service (assuming you're with Vodafone I guess).

However, the GPRS service is prohibitively expensive. Work pays for my phone, but it costs them 2 cents/kilobyte ($20/MB) for data access. That's okay if you're just receiving text emails, as other guys at work with Blackberries do, but if you want to surf to a website, log in, then look at a share portfolio, a megabyte goes by real fast.

Nice phone though.

GP


----------



## Stan 101 (20 January 2008)

I use an imate jas jam. I find it very useful with a lot of applications available due to it running on microsoft operating system.

Dell also supply the Mio. That is worth a bit of a look, too if you are looking for a pda phone.
HP Ipaq also make a range of PDA phones.



Cheers,


----------



## Nyden (20 January 2008)

GreatPig said:


> I have a Nokia E65 which can do this. If you have an access point nearby, then you can use that connection, otherwise you can use Vodafone's GPRS service (assuming you're with Vodafone I guess).
> 
> However, the GPRS service is prohibitively expensive. Work pays for my phone, but it costs them 2 cents/kilobyte ($20/MB) for data access. That's okay if you're just receiving text emails, as other guys at work with Blackberries do, but if you want to surf to a website, log in, then look at a share portfolio, a megabyte goes by real fast.
> 
> ...




That's odd GreatPig

I'm also with vodafone, yet I'm only charged 95c per 5 minutes of Internet access. Heck, if the darn thing had the speed; I could download 1gb without extra cost in that time as well


----------



## bloggs_oz (20 January 2008)

If you're willing at wait another 6 months or so, go for the iphone (from apple).  I've got one the the user interface is unparalleled.  I've used the web browser in a lot of other phones and have been very disappointed how they render pages.

It supports using the internet through both the phone network (EDGE) and through wireless access points, and also comes with a share price application.


----------



## agro (20 January 2008)

bloggs_oz said:


> If you're willing at wait another 6 months or so, go for the iphone (from apple).  I've got one the the user interface is unparalleled.  I've used the web browser in a lot of other phones and have been very disappointed how they render pages.
> 
> It supports using the internet through both the phone network (EDGE) and through wireless access points, and also comes with a share price application.




I was told the n95 by nokia is better?


----------



## Scuba (20 January 2008)

bloggs_oz said:


> If you're willing at wait another 6 months or so, go for the iphone (from apple).  I've got one the the user interface is unparalleled.  I've used the web browser in a lot of other phones and have been very disappointed how they render pages.
> 
> It supports using the internet through both the phone network (EDGE) and through wireless access points, and also comes with a share price application.




Seems they have had alot of firmware issues. Pen input via stylus? (supposed to be a phone...) Not that good in data support (no HSDPA)... Have a look at some reviews on the iphone... choice recently reviewed smartphones....
Or here, here at esato, or Google for the E90



agro said:


> I was told the n95 by nokia is better?




If you are serious you might consider an E90 (Nokia), a tad bulky, but far more functional. Wifi b/g, more memory, better / larger screen, skype, umts access (4 band, G & nextG compliant)
210 grams, 133x57x20 mm

Been looking at such things myself lately and have refused Nokia since going through NINE handsets in my first year in the UK due to faults, but consider the E90 to be the best of breed currently including dopods, imate, htc etc...
Regards,
Scuba


----------



## GreatPig (20 January 2008)

Nyden said:


> I'm also with vodafone, yet I'm only charged 95c per 5 minutes of Internet access.



I have no idea what all the plans are, but ours is obviously a data quantity plan rather than a time based one. It may also be more expensive because it's a corporate plan.

However, given how slow navigating the web is on a mobile phone, I could see costs running up pretty quickly with a time based plan as well.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Scuba (20 January 2008)

I am not a Nokia rep... Have now seen firmware issues with the R1 release of the E90 also... 
In truth I should have made it known it is a new model too and as such may have some early bugs (which may continue... )...


----------



## doctorj (20 January 2008)

I'm logged in and typing this on my n95. It can be a little awkward at times, but you quickly get used to it. Haven't had any issues with functionality so far, but have to admit I haven't had it for long. Perhaps you could borrow one from a rep or a storeto see if it does everything you need before investing the hard earned?


----------



## DB008 (20 January 2008)

l'm with Telstra (no choice at the moment). 
My nokia got fixed 3 times within the contract length (2 year $49cap) and l got a free upgrade. At the time of the upgrade the sales woman asked if l want internet access. First MB was $5, and then it goes on a sliding scale. I was at one time only paying something like $8 or $10 for 5mb per month down load. Not to bad, considering it's Telstra


----------



## ezyTrader (15 April 2008)

ok, I have gotten meself a new PDA phone - HTC P3600 in anticipation that I can mobilise myself off the chair and the screen. 

But problems.... I cannot get past the commsec login authentication! Rang them up and they said... sorry... no eta for mobile trading...

Does anybody know if there's any IE hacks into WM6 that works?
Does anyone using commsec have success logging on and accessing commsec web pages thru their phones? And what phone and software and version?


----------



## reece55 (15 April 2008)

ezyTrader said:


> ok, I have gotten meself a new PDA phone - HTC P3600 in anticipation that I can mobilise myself off the chair and the screen.
> 
> But problems.... I cannot get past the commsec login authentication! Rang them up and they said... sorry... no eta for mobile trading...
> 
> ...




Have you tried downloading the Opera Mini browser for your PDA???

Just tried comsuck with my Blackberry Curve 8310 (can't use the Opera Mini browser however due to Optus' stupid download issues, I have to go through the BB browser), but couldn't get it to pop up.......

Cheers


----------



## korrupt_1 (15 April 2008)

I use an i-mate jas-jam too... i trade index CFD and swear that it paid for itself in a few overnight trades on the Dow Jones futures as I lay in bed buying and selling... it so much better being able to track the markets without having to turn a PC on...

I use IG markets and they have a fantastic Java trading platform (called Mobile Dealing) that doesn't rely on any web browser. The only downside is no charting package is available on this platform (yet). I was told that GFT had a mobile application that had charting - but have not tried it.

The i-mate is fast enough to run the trading program. Internet Explorer is ok.. but a script heavy web page is impossible to load. Comsec has trouble getting past the login page. So if you were planning to 'trade' through IE... i'd find out more about it first. If you can run a specifically written program from the phone to trade, that would be the better option. getting stock quotes from webpages is easy. Bloomberg, Google, Yahoo & WSJ are some of the finance pages I use and they load up really well in IE.

I find that the i-mate as a mobile phone is not as straight forward to use a dedicated phone... too many clumsy scrolling and flicking through the contact list to find someone.

The WiFi antenna is great and get good range. Added with the ability to connect to the net via GPRS, I can trade pretty much anywhere - even in the toilet!!! (hehehe... serriously... I read somewhere even Warren Buffet had a laptop in his toilet)

The i-mate is also a little heavy for my likings, but is probably small enough to clip on the belt. I wouldnt want to put in the pocket as it's a little bulky for that.


----------



## ezyTrader (15 April 2008)

Hi reece55, 
Yep, I downloaded and installed Opera mini. It actually got past logon page.

yeah!


----------



## markvan (29 April 2008)

With Windows Mobile devices I've found the Opera Mobile browser does a really good job emulating IE6 and you can get into most pages without too many hassles, but you do have to scroll around a bit or keep zooming in and out.

I use my BlackBerry mainly for monitoring stocks, and as I couldn't find any good text only pages to gets quotes from, I put a page together myself to help out with this. It has some basic portfolio management and a stop-loss option too.


----------

